#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  National board inspection code

## struli

Does anyone have the latest edition of the NATIONAL BOARD INSPECTION CODE - in PDF - or at least the previous latest version (I think it was 2007)?

See More: National board inspection code

----------


## Wagolin

Struli, the NBIC 2007 is already posted ...  try NBIC NB-23 on the search bar.

Good luck!

----------


## estandard

> Struli, the NBIC 2007 is already posted ...  try NBIC NB-23 on the search bar.
> 
> Good luck!



The latest version have been updated to 2013 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],it have three parts. Anyone need there,please contact me

----------


## kanil

pl share

----------


## acier58

> The latest version have been updated to 2013 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],it have three parts. Anyone need there,please contact me



Please,
Share here

Regards

----------


## f81aa

estandard:

Instead of having to answer many requests, its much better if you upload the files and share the links.

Regards

----------


## kanil

pl share

thanks

----------


## salvatrucha

estandard please send me NBIC 3 parts to saul57ortiz@yahoo.com  thanks.................

----------


## kanil

Part -3 2011

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kanil

Part -3 2011

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Yuri47

> Part -3 2011
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



 Thanks a lot. What about Parts 1 & 2

----------


## kanil

> The latest version have been updated to 2013 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],it have three parts. Anyone need there,please contact me



Pl Share NBIC-2013 all  3 parts

Thanks

----------


## kanil

> The latest version have been updated to 2013 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],it have three parts. Anyone need there,please contact me



Pl Share NBIC-2013 all  3 parts

ThanksSee More: National board inspection code

----------


## Muhammad Ramzan

Pl Share NBIC-2013 all 3 parts

----------


## renebecerramatias

Can anybody shared the latest NBIC-23

Thanks in advance

----------


## nithi

Thanks!!!

----------


## muzammil

Please share NBIC Part 3 2013 edition. Thanks in advance

----------


## nithindsilva4u

Hi Kanil,

Please send NBIC 2013 to nithindsilva4u@gmail.com or please give me the link where i can download.

Thanks,

----------


## nithindsilva4u

Hi Kanil,

Please send NBIC 2013 to nithindsilva4u@gmail.com or please give me the link where i can download.

Thanks,

----------


## nithindsilva4u

Hi,

Please send NBIC 2013 to nithindsilva4u@gmail.com or please give me the link where i can download.

Thanks,

----------


## tapa

1229144670@qq.com

thanks

----------


## muzammil

Appreciate if you send one copy on muzdubai@gmail.com also. Thank you

----------


## Wagolin

estandard, would you mind sending it to wagolin@hotmail.com?

Many thanks!





> The latest version have been updated to 2013 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links],it have three parts. Anyone need there,please contact me

----------


## matt1980

Hi, Please can you mail me a copy of NBIC 23 part 3 2013. Thank you

----------


## Wagolin

Hi all!



Can anyone please share the NBIC NB 23 2013 to wagolin@hotmail.com

Tks in advance!See More: National board inspection code

----------


## lgnguyen4444

I have NBIC 23 but in *2004*. If anybody want it, I will send/share

----------


## bibliotecacba

Does anyone can share NBIC NB-23 to me? thanks a lot!!!

----------


## acier58

> I have NBIC 23 but in *2004*. If anybody want it, I will send/share



lgnguyen

Thanks to share it here.

Regards

----------


## Marty Thompson

The 2004 with 2004 addendum is on 4share, search for NBIC

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## vvp.varun

please share the NBIC 2013 codes

----------


## Oilandgas

Please see **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

